# Got a Champagne Baby Boy



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been told that this color is VERY Rare, I just bought him from Petco, he doesn't seem to be sick, but he is a BEAUTIFUL baby, I will try to get pictures of him when I get home, we are at sarah's right now. But he will have his own cage for a few nights then I will put them in the same cage, I am just so happy apollo has a friend now, YAY


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

You might want to wait a bit longer than "a few nights" even if he seems healthy, because rats hide their illnesses very well. Q-tine really should be two weeks minimum, preferably three.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

From Petco? Really? I'd wonder if he's actually beige... and even if he's not, well...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

not all that uncommon here

but most of them fade out to be siamese marked

I recently got 2 champagne girls... one 'mesed up & the other stayed a really nice champagne color.. but I just can't get the color to show on picture... every pic looks like a PEW

she looks like she will eventually color up as lilac champagne or maybe keep a cast of lilac apricot agouti champagne. she isn't dark enough to be a blue champagne

http://www.ratz.co.uk/comparison.html

this page has great color examples

I'm still searching for the elusive platinum pearl


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My petco has black hoodeds.

Period.


Once they had a fawn hooded. (his name is Baileys).


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Forensic

I find that if you head out to the Mom & Pop shops you find the most interesting rats because they are locked into buying from those who mass produce a common type
Have you looked around at a place like this or do you live somewhere that you don't have access to a place like this?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The only 'pet' shop with small animals sells puppies in nasty conditions.  So I refuse to buy from them, though they do have rats on occasion.

The 'fish' shop I haven't checked... don't think they would, but maybe.

Nowadays I just check my local rescue and see what she's got... I don't mind hoodies, though, or berkies. They've got cute little tums.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, and he is actually a REAL Champagne, I looked up the color and he was the same as the picture. I did find out that he is sick, and he has a upper respiratory infection, my friend is going to take him back to the store and see if they will do like the petco she got her from rat from, hopefully they will take him to their vet and he will get rid of it so I can bring him home, I will try to get her to take a few pictures for me, so y'all can see him.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone said anything about the color being "real" or not so I don't understand the reply above. 

But don't let people, especially at retail stores, suck you into believing they have anything rare because it is a gimmick in most cases just so they can justify charging you more because I bet dollars to donuts that siblings to that rare rat are sitting over in that feeder bin & the only reason is because they look normal. 

In my post, I just wanted you to know that the color itself is not rare, just rarely found in a store that buys from a mass breeder that supplies retail locations since they really don't line breed their rats for color or markings, They pretty much let nature run its course & then do on spot separation when they pack them up for transport by eye & their fancy stock goes in one container & the feeder stock in another (or the store separates them once they arrive)Most often the only difference between that fancy rare rat & the plain old ordinary rat is a color or marking deviates from the overall common looking rats. 

Sorry to hear your new baby is not feeling well. I hope this is something store helps you with but if they don't, will you? It is a relatively easy thing to treat, most often a couple weeks on antibiotics & everything is all good.

Good luck


----------



## cute-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like to see pictures of a champagne. is it like bubbly (hehehe) just joking


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

They are treating him, and I have asked them to keep him there for 2 weeks, because my parents won't even allow me to have a sick rat in the house, but he is a baby, he is so small compared to apollo, he is about the same sisze as my friends baby. So they are both young.


I did finally give him a name, I am going with my Greek God Theme, his name is Artemis, it is funny, I just noticed, that my rats both have A names, it is funny, and actually I went back and looked at the feeder bins, and they barely had any, I was going to rescue one of them, then Artemis caught my eye and I fell in love with him.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

Artemis is a girl. She is actually Apollo's sister. It is a cute name though. I like Dionysis or Poseidon too! Just incase you get more rats in the future!


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking it up on a site and Artemis was a man on there, but I have a boy, and I think Artemis fits him well, haha. And I will be doing a Greek God Theme, so when I get more, y'all will be able to notice them because of the wierd names, haha


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Apollo1229 said:


> Thanks, and he is actually a REAL Champagne, I looked up the color and he was the same as the picture. I did find out that he is sick, and he has a upper respiratory infection, my friend is going to take him back to the store and see if they will do like the petco she got her from rat from, hopefully they will take him to their vet and he will get rid of it so I can bring him home, I will try to get her to take a few pictures for me, so y'all can see him.


Dude. I got Delilah from petSMART xDDD
And they didn't take her to the vet, I did.  


I was the one who told her that he is a champagne, not the store...
I know the standard for champagne ranges from an off white color to a darker color...
and when you look at him, he is a very VERY light kinda creamy off white. But it's so light that it probably wouldn't show up in pics, and he has pink eyes.

Champagne standard:
Other names: Cream
Genetics: Non-agouti with two copies of the pink eye gene (aapp). This colour can vary from a rich, warm colour to a very pale off-white, to the point where it can be difficult to distinguish any markings. The favoured shade seems to be half way between these extremes. The eyes are only a slight shade darker than albino pink.
Description: To be an evenly warm beige, with no suggestion of dullness or greyness. Eyes red.
Status: This colour is recognised in all rat clubs with the name Champagne

Oh and Brit, I told you that Artemis was a goddess! :lol:

ETA:
His color looks KINDA like this http://www.hawthorn.org.uk/varieties.asp


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis

twin sister of apollo cute! i knew she was his sis but not that they were twins.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe you got Artemis confused with Adonis or that site you went to & read that Artemis is male is simply wrong

either way.. I don't think the rat cares


I have a dog named Shane, people tend to think "oh what a cute boy"..... um, she's a girl... Shane is a gender neutral name so why can't Artemis be a gender neutral name if you wish it to be.... right?


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea, but he is a beautiful boy, I love him very much, I love him but not as much as Apollo because I have had him longer, but my love for them will be the same soon.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the name! I've known two people by the name of Artemis, both guys. Both also nicknamed 'Arty'. =P


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I Love my boys, I am actuelly picking up Artemis from the Petshop tomorrow so he can get better at home and be loved on by me everyday because I love him like that haha


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

any update's on your boy?


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

He is going to maybe be able to come home, he is at a friends because my dad was being wierd and wouldn't let me bring him home. so HOPEFULLY my dad will let me bring him home and I can do intros and move them into the same cage because the one I think is to small for any rat.


----------



## sublimegirl232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a pink eyed champagne and white boy... his name's Gil. He's so pale champagne that he almost looks solid white. He's a pretty boy though. I got him in a feeder tank thinking he was just going to be all white, but apparently not.


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Artemis kinda looks like that, when i get him home I will try and take pictures of my boys so y'all can see them together, i love my boys


----------

